
How Uber Used Secret Greyball Tool to Deceive Authorities Worldwide - alphonsegaston
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/03/technology/uber-greyball-program-evade-authorities.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
joantune
The question is, did they really have to engage in these tactics to "win"?
This just makes Uber sound another notch less moral and legal to everyone
further making it look like the evil corp. It's like their motto is the
opposite of Google's 'Do no Evil'.

And I guess the other question here is: does this matter for people (i.e.
consumers)? I would argue that given two equivalent choices, one would vote
for the one with better reputation, so yes, it matters

~~~
metheus
Given #deleteuber, it clearly matters to _some_ consumers. I suspect that it
matters enough to give competitors another few % of the market per major
fiasco, but not enough to alter the overall trajectory of the market.

~~~
joantune
Yeah, but I guess that they could also be winning even without shady tactics

